# Necesito boardview dg31pr y  g41d3+



## Nancy@ (Abr 29, 2021)

Necesito archivo boardview de dg31pr


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2021)

No endiento anda.

¿Puedes aclarar que es lo que necesitas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2021)

"Vista de la placa"



			boardview dg31pr - Google Search


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 29, 2021)

Me confirmas si este es el Diagrama que buscas, adicionalmente te subo el BIOS


----------



## Nancy@ (May 19, 2021)

Muchas gracias, de verdad son valiosas las informaciones q*ue* dan
Necesito si tienen el boardview o esquema de biostar g41d3+


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 20, 2021)

Nancy@ dijo:


> Muchas gracias, de verdad son valiosas las informaciones q*ue* dan
> Necesito si tienen el boardview o esquema de biostar g41d3+



Podrías hacerlo en una nueva publicación dado que este es para el DG31PR y se confundirían los usuarios...


----------



## Nancy@ (May 20, 2021)

OK gracias es que soy nuevo en el foro.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 21, 2021)

Nancy@ dijo:


> OK gracias es que soy nuevo en el foro


Aquí lo tienes @Nancy@, espero te sirva, es la versión 6.0




			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZtX0BDbwxTT_TwIiw_1uB_xKutSGPEmo/view


----------



## Nancy@ (May 22, 2021)

Muchas gracias
Soy cubano y estamos limitado a obtener informaciones en casi todo los sentidos de la ciencia y por eso acudo a todos ustedes q*ue* me han sido de valiosa ayuda, muchas gracias

Nesecito el esquema o el boardview de biostar p4m890


----------



## KarlosOPK (Ene 13, 2022)

Hola amigos, descargué de el enlace de arriba el diagramma de la G41D3  pero está en formato brd y el boarview no lo abre. ¿Que solución me sugieren? De antemano gracias y muchos saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 14, 2022)

Usa AutoDesk Eagle o estos otros:

 


O bien usa estos pogramas visores porque yo si puedo abrirlo con Allegro PCB Viewer:



			https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I5jfBljR2EPgaR7lKzwC4jmVSrq0AkIL


----------



## mcrven (Ene 14, 2022)

Aprovecho el aventón, Heidy; especialmente para probar el Allegro, que los otros dos ya los tengo instalados y funcionando. Mención especial al OpenBordView por la facilidad que brinda para poder levantar esquemas.

Gracias por el aporte.

Me atrevo a sugerir a los MODERADORES incluirlos en el recicladero.

En el siguiente enlace pueden encontrarse un montón de archivos .View...









						Motherboard Schematic Circuit Diagram with Review
					

Free download all PC and Laptop motherboard schematic circuit diagrams or Boardview files with review and fix any electrical troubleshooting.




					www.schematic-x.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2022)

Hecho !


----------



## mcrven (Ene 14, 2022)

Schematics Download
					

Laptop, notebook & PC's schematics and BIOS free download.




					schematic-x.blogspot.com
				




Otro link para descarga de BoardView files, esquemáticos y BIOS files


----------

